

Switching from Wordpress to Jekyll - philip1209
http://www.philipithomas.com/wordpress-to-jekyll/

======
marshallford
I plan on switching over as well. I love the speed when using static files,
plus there's a couple of plugins that make this a full CMS like a CSS minifier
and a thumbnail plugin.

------
s_m
Congrats on switching. I switched about a year ago and get a lot more delight
from my elegant Jekyll setup than a convoluted WP install with thousands of
LOC I don't need.

------
joshkaufman
+1 on Jekyll. I've been running my primary site (<http://personalmba.com>) on
Jekyll for six months now. No regrets.

